# New Welsh TT Quattro owner.



## NotoTT (Sep 19, 2019)

Good Evening TT owners,

Recently bought a TT quattro MK1, didnt pay much for it but so far very very pleased!

Anyone local to the RCT area?

I'm useless with cars so any help, advice, dos donts would be great!

My only gripe is the stereo bit poo but it will do!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi and welcome from another Welsh Mk1 TT owner. I'm based in the Vale of Glamorgan - a bit west of Cardiff.


----------



## NotoTT (Sep 19, 2019)

Amazing, will have catch up and you can look over the the new dog!

Done about 300 miles in it so far, for the age and the price im still thinking its too good to be true.....

Anything I need to look at or perhaps change?


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Hoggy is your man for all the hints and tips. What he doesn't know isn't worth knowing.


----------



## deanv (Sep 22, 2019)

as an owner of 2,mk1's for 4 years finally got time
(read associated work load) to register as a 
new member! deanv


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

deanv said:


> as an owner of 2,mk1's for 4 years finally got time
> (read associated work load) to register as a
> new member! deanv


Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Deanv, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

NotoTT said:


> Good Evening TT owners,
> 
> Recently bought a TT quattro MK1, didnt pay much for it but so far very very pleased!
> 
> ...


Hello onboard NotoTT.


----------

